# 2006 Foreman wont go in gear?



## greenheaddrakes90 (May 1, 2012)

I just rebuilt the motor in my 06 foreman 50 s and it shows on the screen as go in gear but it does nothing. it shifts fine but never engages. I took the frone case of to change the timing chain and took the clutch basket apart to clean it and put the plates back in. cranked fine but wouldnt shift. Any Ideas?


----------

